# beta Swype on bionic



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Any one else get beta Swype on bionic yet?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yup and I love it


----------



## Droidxjay (Jun 13, 2011)

Same here. Works the same as installing it on the Droid X

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes I did. Ill post a tut here in while on how to do it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone figured it how to theme Swype?


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok here is what I did.

1. Get rom toolbox pro or a program to uninstall system app.

2. Uninstall swype.apk (do not freeze uninstall/delete it totally)

3. Install the swype installer.

4. Install swype and enable it

5. Reboot

It should work now.

Hope this helps you all out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Worked perfectly!

Got a warning about replacing a system app even though it was uninstalled by Titanium but clicked accept and installed without problem.


----------



## PillClinton (Sep 23, 2011)

I had it on my old Eris, and installed it on the stock Bionic rom from day 1! Love it. I would like to see some themes as well.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Never mind, I figured it out


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

heres some themed ones i just whipped up if anyone wants them

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?6361-Themed-stock-swype&p=128353#post128353


----------



## pharmnatr (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey guys,
How does the beta differ from the swype thats came with the Bionic?


----------

